# Console OR Rig?



## dinesh_ddt (Mar 14, 2009)

for a few months.. ive been putting my brain to a lot of work.. in choosing the config for  upgrading my pc..
but now i think abt buying consoles instead? 
what do u think??
if upgradation->30k..
cant i get a HD monitor and a XBOX 360??

plz help me..out..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 14, 2009)

if u already have a COMPUTER , then go for the X-box 360 

HD  monitor is nice option


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Mar 14, 2009)

can u tell me the prices for xbox 360 and a good hd monitor??
min and max..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 14, 2009)

the core X-Box 360 costs 15K 

the BENQ T2200HD - 1080p full HD monitor for 9.5K


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Mar 14, 2009)

cool.. tnx a lot ..
others wat do u think??


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2009)

core console now costs 12k-13k and not 15k
my suggestion:

XBOX 360 Elite: 20k
Samsung 2233 22" fullHD display with stunning looks: 12k

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1110/samsung2233rz.jpg

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1110/samsung2233rz.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

^^
Really?? I bought my T220 for 15K!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2009)

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/2923/samsung2233bw6.png


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 15, 2009)

monitor ke thickness ke hisab se hi model bhi milne lagi hai...zero weight !!! lol

Btw, my personal take will be a gaming rig


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

The Core X-box 360 with 2 games  is  15K  !! AFAIK

BTW , the SAMSUNG model is better than the Benq one go for it


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Mar 15, 2009)

cool... so other than console and monitor do i need to buy any new stuff?? like hdmi cable..??? and do i need to do anything to play games downloaded from net ???


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Mar 15, 2009)

Also.. which has bttr graphics??
eg a Rig wid HD monitor and 9800GT card..
and a xbox 360 ???
also which is more future proof?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

xbox 360 has better graphics and is more future proof when compared to PC graphics cards unless you buy something like GTX285 of HD4870X2

To play pirated or downloaded games, you may have to mod 360. no need for a HDMI cable. I think you can use the standard RCA to DVI cable for the same.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 15, 2009)

well Console is allways better Then Pc for Gaming .

Y no 1 said a word about PS3 . It is expensive then Xbox but it is better too


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

xbox 360 is far ahead of ps3 in number of gaming titles available + xbox live experience is unmatched.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 15, 2009)

^ I agree wid you...for me the Xbox 360 elite version was the best....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

BTW , i heard that the MODDED X-BOX 360 is giving the red light error in all the modded console is it happening in all the modded one ???


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2009)

hey guys my bro gonna buy a ps3 soon so should i ask him to buy xbox.. you all sure xbox is better na ??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

Krates just wait , i too need x box but modding , i have some clearance ??


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 15, 2009)

krates said:


> hey guys my bro gonna buy a ps3 soon so should i ask him to buy xbox.. you all sure xbox is better na ??


dude,, there is only one problem the RROD for the X-360,, but this problem is also solved in the newer versions of the console... so ensure u get it from the official microsoft outlets.
And going by the graphics power many developers have stated that xbox360 is having more processing power than the PS3.. one fine example is John Carmack.
 PS3 is having some advantages like bluray drive, but as far as gaming is concerned xbox360 rules. U can check some exclusives like Halo, gears of war, Mass-effect( nicest rpg i played till date), forza motorsport, etc..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> i too need x box but modding , i have some clearance ??


 modding will void your warranty


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok , but now i modd the x box means then i get the RROD problem , i mean the red light issue will resolve


----------



## dinesh_ddt (Mar 15, 2009)

cool... so is modding good?? or not?? 
if i do cant i reverse the effect to get back my warranty???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

modding means no warranty !!


----------



## ayuboy (Mar 15, 2009)

RROD is caused due to overheating of GPU which causes it co come lose... Always keep it in a well ventilated place and do not game for 10 hours in a stretch cause it causes too much heat...Do you game in PC for 10 hours in stretch and not experience Heating?
PS3 also has Hardware overheating issues if you don't keep it in Well ventilated area....
Make SURE always keep it in WELL VENTILATED AREA... like on a desk which makes sure that side vents are not obstructed..
My PS3 and Xbox 360-Pro 60Gig both never had overheating issues 'cuz i always keep them in WELL VENTILATED area.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Well if you mod you still get RROD, but there are few fixs for RRODs like clamp and stuff....but never try the towel fix It's absurd you will damage the console even more...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Well if you mod you still get RROD, but there are few fixs for RRODs like clamp and stuff....but never try the towel fix It's absurd you will damage the console even more...
When you open the faceplate there is a Sicker which gets removed when yu open the console further...removing the sticker Voids the warranty as they get to know that you opened the console.....There are a few Cooling options also available but i recommend you not to go for it.....unless you are  damn sure that it will cool.....

Gaming for less than 8 hours never is a problem...and remember take 5 minutes rest for yur eyes after an hour of gaming.....IF you wanna MOD your Xbox - then Core is fine...

Good luck
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Well if you mod you still get RROD, but there are few fixs for RRODs like clamp and stuff....but never try the towel fix It's absurd you will damage the console even more...
When you open the faceplate there is a Sicker which gets removed when yu open the console further...removing the sticker Voids the warranty as they get to know that you opened the console.....There are a few Cooling options also available but i recommend you not to go for it.....unless you are  damn sure that it will cool.....

Gaming for less than 8 hours never is a problem...and remember take 5 minutes rest for yur eyes after an hour of gaming.....IF you wanna MOD your Xbox - then Core is fine...

Good luck
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Well if you mod you still get RROD, but there are few fixs for RRODs like clamp and stuff....but never try the towel fix It's absurd you will damage the console even more...
When you open the faceplate there is a Sicker which gets removed when yu open the console further...removing the sticker Voids the warranty as they get to know that you opened the console.....There are a few Cooling options also available but i recommend you not to go for it.....unless you are  damn sure that it will cool.....

Gaming for less than 8 hours never is a problem...and remember take 5 minutes rest for yur eyes after an hour of gaming.....IF you wanna MOD your Xbox - then Core is fine...

Good luck


----------



## amitash (Mar 15, 2009)

> xbox 360 has better graphics and is more future proof when compared to PC graphics cards unless you buy something like GTX285 of HD4870X2



Lol no it doesnt...Console games appear to look good because they dont have any of the minor details you have on PC...You dont have things like AA on x360...Name one game on X360 that looks as good as crysis..Assassins creed, GTA4, lost planet, bio-shock, all of them are reported to have better gfx than PC...A simple 4870 at 12.8k and the samsung monitor at another 12k and a dual core is all you need to beat X360


----------



## choudang (Mar 15, 2009)

lol... i used to play frm 11 am to 3-4 am .... lunch/dinner and other staffs= 3 hrs

anyway, console is the better option rather than having a gaming rig as technology changes very fast for pcs


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

What abt the  RROD problems 



i heard that it is not fixed when it is modded


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

^^afaik, RROD problems are fixed. And I also think that 360's mod firmwares are widely available. And of course, modding will void warranty!!


----------



## amitash (Mar 16, 2009)

> anyway, console is the better option rather than having a gaming rig as technology changes very fast for pcs



Thats the best part of PC gaming...It gets better and better...Another year from now, PC gfx will be totally radical compared to consoles...Its already much better.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

^^see. games for consoles are optimized to get the most out of the hardware, which is not the case with PC. 8800GT was king last year and it has become mid range card this year. next year, it will struggle to play next year's games at similar settings with which it ran games when it first came out. 

But that is not the case with console. look at PS2 for example. It still rocks. Show me one GPU that is released 4-5 years ago with such a long life. That is the best part about consoles. You buy it once and you will be happy and free from upgrade headaches for 4-5 years. Then get the next release of the console. 

with 20k at hand, I firmly believe that console is the way to go as with that price, there is a really big need to upgrade again next year or the year after.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
here are the advanteages that I think consoles have:

1) Costs less when compared to pc hardware that could game at maxed out settings for years.
2) works right out of the box. no os installation, no patches, no fear of driver incompatibilities
3) Xbox live and playstation network. Irresistible!!
4) The exclusive games for consoles are rocking!
5) Game developers now targeting consoles as primary development platform.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

BTW, newer Japser chipset based 360's are less prone to RRoD and yes, chance of getting RRoD is more if you use modded firmware.

Jasper boards can be identified by their power rating, as they use 12.1 amps on the 12 volt line. Falcon boards used 14.2 amps and original Xenon and Zephyr boards used 16.5 amps. The amp rating can be found on the label on the back of the console and is a good way to identify a Jasper before you buy it. The ".1A" from "12.1A" may be visible through the packaging cutout on a new console without opening the box, identifying if the console is indeed a Jasper or not.


----------



## amitash (Mar 16, 2009)

> ^^see. games for consoles are optimized to get the most out of the hardware, which is not the case with PC. 8800GT was king last year and it has become mid range card this year. next year, it will struggle to play next year's games at similar settings with which it ran games when it first came out.
> 
> But that is not the case with console. look at PS2 for example. It still rocks. Show me one GPU that is released 4-5 years ago with such a long life. That is the best part about consoles. You buy it once and you will be happy and free from upgrade headaches for 4-5 years. Then get the next release of the console.



The only reason why you dont have upgrade headaches is because you cant...Console gfx are stagnant, ie they can never improve past the current hardware, unless a new console comes out...Not so in the case of PC...Of course for 20k i agree console will be the best choice.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

^^wrong mate. YOu need not upgrade it as you upgrade PC hardware. And as I said, since game developers optimize the code for each console, it does make lot of difference and if you have 80k-1L, yes, as I said earlier, getting PC is better.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

Can u tell me difference between the 

12K x-box360  and the 22K x box 360 

?????


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

1) wireless controllers
2) HDMI cable
3) inbuilt HDD 60Gb or 120Gb for elite
4) gaming headset
5) backward compatibility with xbox games.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

12K x box 360 console do not have a HDD ???

12K x box 360 donot support the old X box games ???


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

1. nope
2. nope


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks mate , 


But u think u  really need HDD ??


the Core system for 12K is really worth ???

Will be RROD probs comes in the new system ???


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

I think having HDD is worth. You will be able to save lot more games. core console will only have a 256MB memory. Not just saving games, you can watch videos and photos.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I think having HDD is worth. You will be able to save lot more games. core console will only have a 256MB memory. Not just saving games, you can watch videos and photos.


+1
i got a core 360 last year.. with a 64 mb memory for saving game progress..
 but only two games eated up all the memory,, so i got a new HDD soon.!!
 btw ive heard of an offer that if u buy a year subscription of Xbox-live M$ gives u a free 20GB hdd with it!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> thanks mate ,
> 
> Will be RROD probs comes in the new system ???


 well,, they wont come if u give nice ventilation to the system and keep it away from dust,,
 If have an air conditioner,, it will be an added advantage,, if not then use a table fan for 
 sweeping away the heat from the back of ur console!

even if the RROD problem comes,, u have a big 3 year warranty,,, they replace ur console within 2 days with home delivery![]
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


damngoodman999 said:


> Ok , but now i modd the x box means then i get the RROD problem , i mean the red light issue will resolve


NO it is not like if u modd ur console,, u will definitely get RROD,, if u keep the console in nice condition,,, there will be no problem! One of my friend is using his modded console from the last 3 years!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 19, 2009)

PC is best , i play Age of Empires 2 and SIMS better on PC than any console availeble


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 21, 2009)

max_demon said:


> PC is best , i play Age of Empires 2 and SIMS better on PC than any console availeble


We are talking about the gear to play games like,, Rage, MGS, NFS , Call-of-Duty etc


----------



## dpuk (Mar 24, 2009)

An x-box 360 is way better than PC gamin.
Lemme tell you some points to prove myself :

1. It's meant for gaming.

2. The games are specially written for x-box 360's hardware, i.e. the graphics and 3 cores. In PC gaming, you have to buy a new card to reach the best fps and details for every other game. 

3. Consoles don't have any bottlenecks.

4. Consoles can be used at home to play multiplayer....i.e. 2, 3 or 4 players at the same time time on the same screen.

5. Even your family members, if a bit of technology savvy, can turn on a console, pop in a disc and start playing. A pc has to be booted and what not!

6. It's got a universal standard hardware. You have the best controlers. In pc, you can't have the best ever. You keyboard can vary from a cheap rs 130 to a razer tarantula! and even if you buy a tarantula, there's no future proofing! your friend might pop in the messenger and tell you about his new fata1ity series keyboard! In consoles, it's a jolly good wireless controller.

7. If your into piracy, then there's no installations hassels, no cracking issues, no serial 
keygens, no nothing! It's just your console and the dvd/cd!

8. You can play on a console on a chair, in the bed, on a couch, standing, sitting, flying, hanging on the ceiling like a bat, etc etc etc.... lol
on the PC gaming, you have to be glued to the pc table.

9. you don't need to buy a better smps or a cpu cooler just to juice that extra power hungry graphic card or cool the super roadrunner cores respectively.

10. Consoles have a better resale than a graphic card.

=========================================
=========================================

I know that many of you are ardent PC gamers and enthusiasts. I know you'll point out a 100 things in a pc which are better than a console. But lets face it, a console is a console. A person can never go wrong with it. Now don't ask me what should you do if you desire to play counter strike! lol....

An x-box 360 pro(xbox+ 1wireless controller + 20gb hdd + wired headset + lan cable) is a kick ass package for around 17-18K! Just buy an 22 inch lcd monitor(full HD or the widely available 1680*1050, btw at this screen size, you'll hardly notice the full HD details) for rs. 10,000 - 12000 from a reputed brand like samsung or lg! A 2.1 creative or altec lansing! you're all done and ready to go for high def gaming for just rs 30000! I mean, it's the best thing ever!

Now I respect PC gaming, it has evolved a great deal! but still, finding the right hardware, getting all the resources in your city, being able to get it on reasonable prices...is just to hard! and even if you do, there's no future proofing. In a console, you can at least be future proofed for at least 4-5 years! and you can stick to you old console even after the new ones come out! like PS2 is still selling/running great, after 7-8 years of its release! 

PC gaming and Console gaming, both would satisfy the needs of a gamer pretty well. It's just that PC gaming, with the right config, is needed only and only by die hard gamers..... 

============
============


P.S. - I currently use an x-box 360 pro with LG 226WTQ monitor. I have the modded version, with 2 years of experience, no RROD so far. Just throw in a rs100 copy of a pirated title and you're good to go. After installing the New Xbox Experience(NXE) I can even install the games to my hard disk(20gb) and run them from it. faster boot times, less heat, no noise, lens longetivity.



regards,
Deepak


----------



## max_demon (Mar 25, 2009)

I purchased Playstation 3 . finnally i feels consoles are still best one to play games

(btw only reason was the coning of GOD OF WAR )


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

also, not to forget Dolby/DTS straight-out-of-the-box to enjoy surround gameplay.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 25, 2009)

Guyz my friend bought the pro - Xbox 360 for 17K , one month ago with modded he got the RROD yesterday , he is fee ling lot he just played for 5 hrs continuously with air conditioned with nice ventilation too then also he got the problem

the warranty is not possible cause its modded , any other way to fix the RROD ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> BTW, newer Japser chipset based 360's are less prone to RRoD and yes, chance of getting RRoD is more if you use modded firmware.


Can you justify this statement?  RRoD is a hardware failure & modding only involves flashing the firmware of the DVD drive. How can you link both of them?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's my assumption: A firmware controls everything on the device from CPU to cooling. If the modded firmware is not able to trigger cooling properly, that would result in excessive heat inside the console and hence RRoD.

PS: Just an assumption.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
If I am wrong, please add this to "Dumbest things heard thread"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

Never heard of any such thing as the firmware triggering cooling of mechanism of the console. I believe the firmware of the drive is just restricted to reading the information on the DVD & performing the protection checks on it. Also did you know that with the NXE update, you can actually store games on the HDD, load the DVD just once for disc check & then you can play it off the HDD? 

RRoD can sometimes be triggered without any cause. It's totally random. So no way in hell will a modded console have a higher risk of RRoD than a non-modded one. Either way if it's not ventilated or cooled properly, it will receive one. But hopefully, Jasper must have reduced this situation. It's better to wait for a month till they hit the stores & then we would have a better option. 

Bottom line, if you plan to mod your console, better get the latest batch which has a lower fabrication on it's GPU (a.k.a Jasper unit). Else you'll be stuck with the old batch of core consoles which is like signing a contract of death if you mod it.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

^^yes. you can load games to HDD and play.

Anyways, how will MS know whether the console is modded or not. They do immediate replacement. Right?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
They will get to know only once they examine the firmware on the chip, which needs some time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

From what I have heard they just check if the warranty seal is intact or not. Else they don't bother much to check if it's the modded firmware or not. A lot of people who have modded their consoles have had them replaced for RRoD. May be it's just luck but then again it's better to get one with Indian warranty.


----------



## Pat (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Which is why they say that soft-modding your 360 may still leave you with some chances of getting a replacement under warranty!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

^^yes. Soft modding is the best way to mod the console. 

Do NOT remove seal!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

Indeed sir. If luck favours then you'll get a replacement. But then again that's the only option at this point as there is no hardware mod.


----------



## Pat (Mar 25, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^yes. Soft modding is the best way to mod the console.
> 
> Do NOT remove seal!!!



You unfortunately have to remove it in order to flash your drives, but if someone is skilled enough then the stickers can be removed and put again safely without any trace of opening your console!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

I have seen videos on Youtube where people use Hair Dryers to slowly peel the sticker off without damaging it. But they say the latest batches stickers are prone to damage even with utmost care.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7653479162258756158
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have seen videos on Youtube where people use Hair Dryers to slowly peel the sticker off without damaging it. But they say the latest batches stickers are prone to damage even with utmost care.



ah, that's sad. In that case, what about PS3?

PLAYSTATION®3 40GB is avaialble for 20k-22k


----------



## Pat (Mar 25, 2009)

PS3 hates modders


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

It's shocking that the PS3 still hasn't received any sort of mod. At this point the Blu-Ray prices are ridiculously high. I'll try to get it possibly by the end of this year or when God of War III comes out.

@Bond: I'm completely out of the hardware scenario. So was wondering if you could help me out on the monitor front. I was thinking of getting a 22 inch screen before I get my 360. The catch is it needs to have a native resolution of 1680x1050. Anything above that & my card would be boned. So what are my options?  I saw the Samsung 223SW at my friend's cafe the other day. It looked stunning. Though he was running it at 1680x1050, I later found out the specs & it turned out to be 1920x1080 as it's native resolution. So anything similar to this monitor would be a good idea.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

running LCD at non-native resolutions is like playing Doom on GTX280!!!

Check out *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor-dell-2209wa?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd

Dell 2209WA

1680 X 1050 at 60 Hz
178° / 178° (typical) viewing angle (which is rare)
Video Graphics Array (VGA)
DVI-D (Digital)
4 USB ports
IPS Panel

But this one costs around 18k I think. But has top notch quality and being UltraSharp model, you get Premium Panel Guarantee from Dell.

Another one is.
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor_2208wfp?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd

Dell UltraSharp 2208WFP:

Another premium panel and costs around 14k I think but this one is TN panel with glossy display.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2009)

18k *gulp*. I was wondering more on the lines of 10-11k.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 25, 2009)

computer games r now becoming less , i was saving money for X box 360 pro console the RROD probs get fu(ked UP , so i dont know what to do 

Guys Is there any possiblities for PS3 to be modded in the future .

As my OLD PS2 lens was over so i gave it to my friend , so i am going to get new PS2 for 6400/- now atleast i can play FIFA, CRICKET & wrestling with my friends


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

Dell UltraSharp™ 2009W 20" should be in line with your budget. same resolution and 16:9
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor_2009wfp?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd

One of the best in color reproduction with 2000:1 typical contrast ratio and 102% color gamut, Premium Panel certified.

for 22", check Samsung 2243NWX (but no DVI port)

*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...subtype=tftlcdmonitors&model_cd=LS22MYNKF/XTP
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also, Dell 2009W has height adjustable stand.

Premium Panel Guarantee means that during it's 3yr warranty period, Monitor will be replaced without question if you find a single bright pixel a.k.a stuck pixel!!

From Dell's page: Even if only one bright pixel is found, a free panel exchange is guaranteed during the limited warranty period, so you can rest assured your investment is protected.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 25, 2009)

> Premium Panel Guarantee means that during it's 3yr warranty period, Monitor will be replaced without question if you find a single dead pixel!!



awesome but , how no company has warranty like that , atleast 5 dead pixels means the warranty is there


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

coz nobody dares to!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 25, 2009)

ya for last two years DELL is ruling the LAPTOP in INDIA , soon the monitor in their hands gr8


----------



## dpuk (Mar 29, 2009)

Ethan! dude, you're into tech really well....kool.
so umm....I got a deal for you bro.... I have this LG monitor...purchased around a year ago....or may be 14 months or so.... It's got 22" screen, 2ms response time, tilt stand, matte screen.....DVI-D and VGA inputs....I connect my xbox 360 to the VGA and pc to the DVI... it's an awesome monitor....

and on the top of that, it's got the native resolution of 1680 * 1050

I bought it for rs.17200, now the price has dropped to rs.14700. I am interested in selling it for rs.11000. 

I wanna buy a 32" lcd tv....namely Samsung 32A450....I'll use it for my console as well as the PC..... so if interested, call me on 90014-58094

===========================================
===========================================

and btw, somebody here said that firmwares never control the cooling thingy....well my dear friend, I had this laptop Compaq V3029AU, the dreaded AMD turion stock with Nvidia 6150 graphics...... The thing in this was that the firmware didn't fire up the cooling mechanism for the whole system till the overall system temperature reached a critical level, which it seldom did....but in this lot, the problem was that the graphics chipset got overheated pretty bad and due the overall system temperature being low, the cooling thing didn't get activated....now this was the fact which made my laptop DEAD! almost 60-70% of laptops, made by HP, with the amd+nvidia chipset config in that time, faced exactly this same problem.....the only workaround is to get the motherboard replaced....HP asks rs14000 for changing it....local market guys do it for 6000-8000.....I got it replaced from the local market, on which it died again after 6 monthhs for the same prob....can't get it done from hp coz it's too damn costly.....

after all the research, I came to know that HP released a firmware which made this problem ok...but until then, many systems already out of luck.

so, please be clear that firmwares do control the cooling mechanism....now I don't know whether it does in the Xbox360 or not...but in many devices, it does!


----------

